# LF: cracked tank for reptile? 20-30gal?



## Kochi (Apr 29, 2010)

Just like the title says. Anyone have a tank that they don't trust to hold water anymore and can't get rid of? Not like, shattered glass or as though it's gonna fall apart, just can't hold water. I am not looking for anything right now, but I'll be moving June 1st and looking to upgrade my leopard geckos tank and figured this was a great place to find a new tank for him! I'm a bit of an ahead-planner. Looking for ground space rather than height. No filters/hood required, I'll probably need to wrestle together some sort of chickenwire mesh top for it on my own, lol!!

Thanks for reading. Post or PM me.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

awww.. i just gave my perfectly fine 29 gallon out for free!
Anyways, might wanna checkout bcreptileclub.com?


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Kochi said:


> Just like the title says. Anyone have a tank that they don't trust to hold water anymore and can't get rid of? Not like, shattered glass or as though it's gonna fall apart, just can't hold water. I am not looking for anything right now, but I'll be moving June 1st and looking to upgrade my leopard geckos tank and figured this was a great place to find a new tank for him! I'm a bit of an ahead-planner. Looking for ground space rather than height. No filters/hood required, I'll probably need to wrestle together some sort of chickenwire mesh top for it on my own, lol!!
> 
> Thanks for reading. Post or PM me.


I have a 30 gallon that is unsealed, but other wise in great condition. Its yours for 15 bucks


----------



## time4mercy (Apr 21, 2010)

IPU Burnaby had a few used tanks marked as being for reptile/terrarium use only. They were right by the door when I went there yesterday. Think they were around $30, but good-sized.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i have a cube tank that i bought from IPU it has a crack..you can have it if you want.


----------



## acorn412 (May 4, 2010)

I have 10 or 20 lol... what size do you need, I have 5g upto 40/45g deep for cheap


----------



## fishbait (Apr 24, 2010)

*reptile tank*

If you are willing to pick up here in North Van I have a 33 gal tank only(slow leak) that you could have for 10.00.

call me at 604 761-6761


----------

